# Moving to cyprus



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

My hubby and I are looking to retire to Cyprus in the near future

We are initially looking to rent long term - say for one year in order to ascertain where the best place to buy will be

We are looking at fully furnished villas initially

Where is the best place to look and the usual, obvious question - details of where we can find information on day to day living costs


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Do you have any ideas on where you would like to live? What requirements do you have?

I am sure you have read some of the debates we have had on this forum regarding where to live. It is my experience that everyone has different wants/dreams/desires/needs and that what pleases one person would drive another nuts. So its what you are looking for that is important rather than what we think!

As regards where to look for properties to rent? try a search on the internet. You'll be amazed when you see how many locations there are advertising properties to rent !


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Babs

Thanks for the quick response

Probably Paphos area - WELL AWAY from tourist areas!

Regards

hotshop


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ah then you need to speak to Veronica. She has loads of info about the Pafos area.

If you are coming to live permanently its always worth considering all the options. There are many different areas, each with its own character. 

BabsM


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try CyprusBill website for day to day living costs.
It has comprehensive lists of costs and is updated regularly.

CYPRUSBILL

Any questions you have about the Paphos area I will be happy to answer as I have lived and worked here for 4 years now. 

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hiya Veronica

Thanks for the info - gr8 websites

I have a couple of questions relating to residency

When we come to cyprus - what healthcare are we entitled to - we are not yet oap's (I am 52 - my hubby 54)

I saw an article that says if we want to become residents, we need proof of comprehensive medical insurance?

How do we apply for residency please

Sorry to be a nuisance, but we are just trying to research

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hiya Veronica
> 
> Thanks for the info - gr8 websites
> 
> ...



Firstly you do not need any proof of insurance to get residency. All you need is proof that you live here in the form of a contract of sale or rental agreement.
You can register at the general hospital and receive treatment there as EU citizens. You will need an EHIC (european health insurance card).

As for residency I would recommend that you use a lady called Gwenny here in Paphos who will take care of everything for you. To try to do it yourself can be very stressful with lots of visits to immigration sitting around for hours waiting for your turn. Gwenny will do it all and once everything is ready you just have to turn up at immigration once to show your face. Believe me this is by far the least stressful way of doing it.

Regards Veronica


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Veronica

Thanks - that makes sense

But I understand that income is taken into account when obtaining medical care, and mine would be free, my hubby would be liable for 50% of any medical costs - and we would need insurance for that

Any ideas please?

Plus, does Gwenny have a website I could have a look at please


Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes if you are working then you do pay 50% of medical costs. 
For one person who only pays 50% medical insurance will not cost a great deal.
Atlantic Insurance is the one that most people find to be the best.

I dont think that Gwenny has website but I will give you her phone number and directions to her office when you come over.
If you pm me I will give you my phone number.

Regards Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi hot shot, We to are moving to paphos soon so much to sort out ,

Gwenny sounds a good idea but would depend on what her fee is.
all the best 
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi hot shot, We to are moving to paphos soon so much to sort out ,
> Take a look at my link below for info on tax health ,cyprus life &more
> Gwenny sounds a good idea but would depend on what her fee is.
> all the best
> Tricia


Tricia Gwennys fees are less than others charge which is why we use her ourselves even for renewing car tax. As everyones car tax is due at the same time the queues at the traffic department are miles long. Gwenny will take the documents for loads of vehicles and get them taxed all at once for a fee of around £5.
I cant remember what she charges for residency but believe me it is worth it to save all the hassle.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds not bad, if you can pm me detils that would be good 
we plan to be over soon and know there will be a mad few weeks getting things sorted so trying to get it all togather at this end.
thanks.
Tricia


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hiya Veronica

Both of us will be retired though not of retirement age

We are coming to Cyprus to improve our quality of life and DO NOT want to work

Does this mean we are both entitled to free health care or is this imcome related please

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hiya Veronica
> 
> Both of us will be retired though not of retirement age
> 
> ...


I believe you have to be of retirement age to qualify for
totally free health care. However most people we know dont bother with health insurance as with the EHIC the contribution you have to make to health is not a lot compared to the cost of insurance. 
Of course you have to take the risk that you may contract a serious illness before you are of retirement age in which case you may find that health care becomes expensive, so really it is a matter of weighing up all the pros and cons.
No one can make that decision for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have discovered that Gwenny does have a website.

Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus
.
Her company is called Gwennys redtape services
Take a look at her site it tells you everything she does. 

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wow the link I posted was not that long, but if you click on it it takes you to her site anyway


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 'Hotshop' ~ unfortunately it won't be fully furnished but if you're interested we have a 3 bed villa at Polemi village (17 kms from Paphos) due for completion at the end of the year. We're hoping to move out in about two years time.
PM (private message) me and I'll answer any further questions. Regards, Chris & Andrea


----------

